# Who said that... In History?



## spirit (Jun 16, 2005)

First, sorry about the bad pun! 


> ... In History?


  

This is similar to the Quote games from LotR, but just a little different because the quotes will be from someone who said that in history... got it?  


Rules:  

> Google is forbidden!  

> Only post a new quote if the person who posted the current quote tells you that you have answered their quote correctly.

> Do not guess mutiple times in one post (Do not post a second guess until the first has been said to be wrong by the person who posted the quote).

> The quote must have been said by someone real. "To be or not to be" qualifies as Shakespeare's, but not as Hamlet's.

> Please do not use something like: "Thank you." or "Yes." as your entire quote.  
*
> When it is your turn to post a quote, please do so in bold font. *


----------



## spirit (Jun 16, 2005)

First Quote:

*What luck for rulers that men don't think! * 

 Tis easy...


----------



## Kementari (Jun 17, 2005)

Hitler, muahaha

I'll make this one even easier

*An eye for an eye makes the world go blind*


----------



## spirit (Jun 20, 2005)

> *An eye for an eye makes the world go blind*



I remember that from R.E lessons! It was either Martin Luther King, or Gandhi ... 

Mmm... I'll go with the former, Martin Luther King.


----------



## Kementari (Jun 20, 2005)

Oooh close, its Gandhi!


----------



## spirit (Jun 20, 2005)

Damn!



So... um do you want to post another quote, or do you just want to pass it on?


----------



## Kementari (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll pas it on since you almost got it right

Make it an easy one


----------



## spirit (Jun 21, 2005)

Next Quote:



> *"Most folks are as happy as they make up their minds to be." *


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 23, 2005)

*Runs through list of happy-clappy US Presidents*

Um...Lincoln or Carter?


----------



## spirit (Jun 23, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Lincoln


Yesssssss  

Your go!


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 23, 2005)

My favourite history quote, and easier than the last ones:

_History is on our side. We will bury you._


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeap, that quote made alot of fuss in US. Hrusciov is the culprit.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 23, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> _Kruschev_ is the culprit.


 
You have the right of it!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 24, 2005)

I hope this one is easy too:

God does not play dices.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 4, 2005)

Anyone still reading this thread? Any hints needed?


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 10, 2005)

Einstein? 
_Someone_ sciencey?


----------



## Walter (Oct 10, 2005)

Who is said to have said: "Einstein, don't tell God what to do"?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 10, 2005)

Hammersmith is right - he may ask the next question.


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh, hooray! While I think of one, you can all have a go at Walter's puzzler...


----------



## Walter (Oct 10, 2005)

I was just having a bit of fun, since the correct answer was already given. My question was in fact the - purported - reply of Niels Bohr to Einstein's remark about God playing dices in their dispute about quantum mechanics...

Einstein thought he had refuted Bohr's interpretation (and Heisenberg's Uncertainty-principle) with the so called "EPR" experiment. But in the event Bohr has pretty much been proven right by Bell's Theorem (in the 60s and the experimental confirmation later in the 80s, IIRC), but neither one of those two lived to see Bohr's "victory"...


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 10, 2005)

Ah, very good. 
In that case, here's my slightly more pedestrian question...I've tied myself down to an ethnic group, which isn't smart, but oh well. Enough disclaiming!

*"Would that the Roman people had but one neck!" *


----------



## Walter (Oct 11, 2005)

Wasn't that Malcolm McDowell? 


"Utinam p. R. unam cervicem haberet!"; Suetonius, Cal, 30


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 11, 2005)

Walter said:


> Wasn't that Malcolm McDowell?
> 
> 
> "Utinam p. R. unam cervicem haberet!"; Suetonius, Cal, 30



Malcolm Mc...?
Your turn, smart guy


----------



## Walter (Oct 12, 2005)

Malcom McDowell... the guy who also played in "Clockwork Orange" (but that film was popular before you were born ) .... I think that's what he said, when they were sitting in front of that field with the "beheading machine"... 

Mine too is a quote originally in Latin, my (poorly translated) English version goes:

_*"Now, finally, you understand me to be a philosopher?" ... "I would have had, if you had remained quiet!"*_

The original text has been abridged to a popular Latin phrase...


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 11, 2005)

Humm...cool, game. I'll have to join you. 

My bet is that it was a Roman Philosopher so maybe...Boethius?


----------



## Walter (Nov 12, 2005)

At last.... 

Yes, you are right, it's from Boethius' "De consolatione philosophiae" and the popular phrase is: "Si tacuisses philosophus mansisses"...

Your turn...


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 12, 2005)

Ha! Yes. lol (I wasn't acctaully expecting to get that correct!) 

Okay, okay next quote:

*"God forbid I should go to any heaven in which there are no horses."*


That's probobly way easy, but it'll give me a feel on what you guys know! 

Good Luck!
Fir-


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 12, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> Ha! Yes. lol (I wasn't acctaully expecting to get that correct!)
> 
> Okay, okay next quote:
> 
> ...


I have a book with that one in, but I can't remember who says it. All I know is that it's nobody I'm too familiar with.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 12, 2005)

hummm..well that help a whole lot. lol.

I acctaully got that quote of of my calender a couple years ago. Yeah, two years ago. This year I got the RotK movie calender, last year I had the Tolkien Art Calender, and the year before that was all horses. Yay for me!

Any other guesses?


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Nov 21, 2005)

Wasn't that a guy named Robert Graham or something like that? Yeah, that's it, if not, consider this next quote null and void: *"War and whiskey don't mix. General Grant kept throwing up on his bugler"*


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 22, 2005)

sorry, note quite...Robert, yes.....last name incorrect, adn that would be the main thing to go for...


----------

